# White screen question



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a question about my Samsung pn58c550 I've noticed lately when white screens are shown I get like a blueish haze /fuzz on the corners (dont know if this is bleeding which is a term i dont know much about) and on HGTV they have that stupid twitter address on top and it seem to set off a blue band along the top all the way across that seems to be still there ........ Any help is appreciated b/c I love the set 
Thanks ,Pat


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How old is it and have you called Panasonic about it?


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Called Samsung under review purchased in 2011


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok here's my update I consulted Ray from SoCalHt and he told me its not burn in which Samsung rep told me ..... Said it was panel uniformity so I call and complain saying that I've purchased 3 other sets that I can produce receipts for well after 2 days they gave me a extension and 1 time free repair . So guy shows up and says oh yea that's it proceeds to open back of tv hooks up volt meter shows me that the voltage that he has probed is at 21.10 says it should be at 24.15 proceeds to tell me it's a factory mistake..... Here I'm battling them and its there fault really wow well he sets it at the number and bam issue gone I do appreciate Samsung giving me the repair but I think they know about this and being in the automotive business for 25 years I think some kind of recall or notice should be issued being this tv wasn't cheap just my opinion .... Well I'm happy hopefully no other misbuilt issue arise . Thanks guys


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted out. Some things are just a plain PITA, but you gotta do what you gotta do to make it right.


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea kinda crazy but I'm happy.......


----------

